# coronavirus = κορονοϊός, κοροναϊός



## nickel (Apr 21, 2014)

*Middle East respiratory syndrome coronavirus (MERS coronavirus, MERS-CoV)*

*coronavirus *= κορονοϊός ή κοροναϊός; *κορονοϊός*

Για τους λόγους που αναφέρονται παραπάνω, π.χ._ θάλασσα + ταραχή > θαλασσοταραχή, κάρτα + τηλέφωνο > καρτοτηλέφωνο_.

Επίσης: *κορόνα* και όχι _κορώνα_, αφού απλοποιούμε και τα αντιδάνεια.

Άλλωστε, *κορονοϊός* είναι η γραφή που προτιμούν οι περισσότεροι.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 24, 2014)

Μπορεί η γραμματική να το θέλει έτσι, αλλά οι πηγές γράφουν «κορωναϊός» (π.χ. Dorland's, MedDRA).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 24, 2014)

Χαρακτηριστικά υπέρ του τύπου «κοροναϊός» είναι και το ΚΕΕΛΠΝΟ (επέμεινε σε αυτόν και συνεντευξιαζόμενος, τον οποίον άκουσα ο ίδιος, όταν ρωτήθηκε σχετικά). Βλ. κ. http://www.keelpno.gr/el-gr/νοσήματ...ταιμέσωαναπνευστικούσυστ/coronavirus_new.aspx


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Μπορεί η γραμματική να το θέλει έτσι, αλλά οι πηγές γράφουν «κορωναϊός» (π.χ. Dorland's, MedDRA).



Μη με κάνετε να αισθανθώ ευτυχής που δεν τις χρησιμοποίησαν...  Άλλωστε, ο όρος θα μπορούσε να είναι και _στεμματοϊός_: η _corona_ εδώ θυμίζει το ηλιακό στέμμα. Δεν είναι καν η _στεφάνη_ που έχουμε στη _στεφανιαία αρτηρία_ κτλ. Να μια φορά που αυτοί έχουν μια λέξη και εμείς τρεις!


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2014)

Υπάρχει σταθερή αντιμετώπιση του ζητήματος. Από το Elsevier (και διασταύρωση με δικές μου σημειώσεις):

arenavirus = αρεναϊός (στα αγγλικά υπάρχει και arenovirus)
human papillomavirus = ιός ανθρώπινων θηλωμάτων, παπιλομαϊός ανθρώπου
papovavirus = παποβαϊός
picornavirus = πικορναϊός
togavirus = τογκαϊός

Φαίνονται λογικά όταν η λέξη είναι ντιπ για ντιπ ξένη, λιγότερο λογικά όταν είναι η _κορόνα_ ή η _αρένα_. Τέλος, στο Polyomavirus έχουμε «ιός πολυώματος».


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 24, 2014)

Άσχετο! Αλλά πρέπει να ρωτήσω... 

Ποιοι είμαστε "εμείς" που απλοποιούμε τα αντιδάνεια;


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Ποιοι είμαστε "εμείς" που απλοποιούμε τα αντιδάνεια;



Αυτοί που ορίζουν την ορθογραφία που διδάσκεται στα σχολεία και αυτοί που γράφουν λεξικά σύμφωνα με αυτή την ορθογραφία. Σ' αυτούς περιλαμβάνεται και ο κ. Μπαμπινιώτης σε τρία λεξικά του (Σχολικό, Μικρό και Ορθογραφικό). Στα τρία αυτά λεξικά, όπως και στα ΛΚΝ, Μείζον, ΝΕΛ, Πάπυρος, η _κορόνα_ γράφεται με δύο -ο-.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 24, 2014)

nickel said:


> Υπάρχει σταθερή αντιμετώπιση του ζητήματος.


Σωστή κι αυτή η παρατήρηση! Καλό είναι να υπάρχει ομοιομορφία.


----------



## Earion (Apr 24, 2014)

*Arenavirus* : Name derived from Latin “arena,” which means “sandy” due to grainy appearance on cross-section (βλ. εδώ). Ό,τι ισχύσει για την κορώνα (corona, —ae) θα πρέπει να ισχύσει και για την αρένα (arena, —ae).

*Papillomavirus* : απ’ ό,τι καταλαβαίνω προέρχεται από το νεότερο (ιταλικό, αγγλικό) papilloma και όχι από το λατινικό papilla. Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση θα έδινε (για όσους θα ήθελαν να μη μεταφράσουν αλλά να κρατήσουν την ξένη ονομασία) **παπιλοϊός*. Στην πρώτη (όπου μάλιστα plural _papillomas _or _papillomata_*)* θα πρέπει να πάρει για πρότυπο τα ελληνικά ουδέτερα οδοντικόληκτα σε —μα (γεν. —ματος), όπως _στόμα_, _σώμα_, _κτήμα_ κ.τ.τ., και να δώσει, κατά το στομα-τ-ο-λόγος, σωμα-τ-ο-ειδής, σπερμα-τ-ογόνος κ.τ.τ., *παπιλλωματοϊός* ή *παπιλοματοϊός*.

*Papovavirus* : το όνομα δημιουργήθηκε από μια ιδιότυπη επιλογή αρχικών γραμμάτων κάποιων λέξεων. This family contains 2 genera of oncogenic DNA viruses: Papillomaviruses and Polyomaviruses. The Family was originally named for its 3 main members: *PA*pillomavirus, *PO*lyomavirus, and Simian *V*acuolating *A*gent (βλ. εδώ). Επομένως σωστά *παποβαϊός*.

*Picornavirus* : named for their small (“_pico_” + “RNA” _= _picorna) size (βλ. εδώ). Εδώ θέλει σκέψη: *πικορναϊός* ή (πικο-ερ-εν-έι-ιός >) *πικοερενεϊός*;

*Togavirus* : In 1970 the Vertebrate Virus Subcommittee of the International Committee on Nomenclature of Viruses proposed the name togavirus (from the latin _toga_ — a cloak) to cover arboviruses having taxonomic characters like those of the serological groups A and B. The name ‘arbovirus’ should be used in a purely biological sense, i.e. for viruses having a biological cycle in both arthropods and vertebrates (βλ. εδώ).

Togaviruses were Grouped with the ARBOVIRUS (Arthropod Born Virus) (βλ. εδώ). Θα πρέπει και εδώ, στην τόγ(κ)α (toga, —ae), να ισχύσει ό,τι για την κορώνα και την αρένα.

*Arbovirus* : *αρμποϊός* ή αρθροποδογενής ιός > αρθροποδιός > αρθροϊός ;

Υ.Γ. Είδα την *κορόνα* εκ των υστέρων. Εντάξει, με όμικρον.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 24, 2014)

Το RNA, ως αγγλική συντομογραφία, θα πρέπει να διαβάζεται «αγγλικά»: αρενέι.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 24, 2014)

Μπράβο Εαρίωνα, ωραία συλλογή 



Earion said:


> *Papillomavirus* : απ’ ό,τι καταλαβαίνω προέρχεται από το νεότερο (ιταλικό, αγγλικό) papilloma και όχι από το λατινικό papilla. Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση θα έδινε (για όσους θα ήθελαν να μη μεταφράσουν αλλά να κρατήσουν την ξένη ονομασία) **παπιλοϊός*. Στην πρώτη (όπου μάλιστα plural _papillomas _or_papillomata_*)* θα πρέπει να πάρει για πρότυπο τα ελληνικά ουδέτερα οδοντικόληκτα σε —μα (γεν. —ματος), όπως _στόμα_, _σώμα_, _κτήμα_ κ.τ.τ., και να δώσει, κατά το στομα-τ-ο-λόγος, σωμα-τ-ο-ειδής, σπερμα-τ-ογόνος κ.τ.τ., *παπιλλωματοϊός* ή *παπιλοματοϊός*.



Εδώ δεν συμφωνώ, αφού δεν υπάρχει ελληνική λέξη «παπίλλωμα». Για λόγους ομοιομορφίας με τα υπόλοιπα, θα πρέπει να πούμε «παπιλλομαϊός», ή κατ' εξαίρεση «θηλωματοϊός» - μέχρι να αποφασίσουμε, μπορούμε να κρατήσουμε το «ιός θηλωμάτων του ανθρώπου».




Earion said:


> *Picornavirus* : named for their small (“_pico_” + “RNA” _= _picorna) size (βλ. εδώ). Εδώ θέλει σκέψη: *πικορναϊός* ή (πικο-ερ-εν-έι-ιός >) *πικοερενεϊός*;
> 
> *Arbovirus* : *αρμποϊός* ή αρθροποδογενής ιός > αρθροποδιός > αρθροϊός ;



Το προτιμότερο είναι, βέβαια, *πικορναϊός* και *αρμποϊός*.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2014)

Και η σημερινή εκμπομπή _έρρωσο _στον Σκάι για «κοροναϊό» μίλησε.


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2020)

Η σχετική εγγραφή στο ΜΗΛΝΕΓ:







https://www.facebook.com/groups/2337446209808355/permalink/2601875496698757/


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2020)

Σήμερα ανέβασε και ο καθηγητής κ. Γιώργος Μπαμπινιώτης το σχόλιό του για τον ιό στον τοίχο του στο Facebook. Το αντιγράφω:

Ο κινεζικός ιός —μακριά από μάς— είναι σωστό να ονομάζεται _*κορων-ιός*_, επειδή το β΄ συνθετικό αρχίζει από φωνήεν (πβ. _μεγαλ-έμπορος_, _αχυρ-άνθρωπος_, _πέντ-¬αθλο_).

Επειδή όμως, αν γραφεί έτσι, μπορεί να προφέρεται με συνίζηση (συμπροφορά) τής ληκτικής συλλαβής _*κο-ρω-νιός*_ (πβ. _πα-λιός_, _Ρω-μιός_) σαν να κατάγεται από την Κορώνη!..., για λόγους «προφύλαξης» είναι προτιμότερο να σχηματισθεί με το συνδετικό φωνήεν -ο- που έχουν τα περισσότερα σύνθετα, όταν το β΄ συνθετικό αρχίζει από σύμφωνο:
_*
κορων-ο-ϊός*_ όπως _παιδ-ό-τοπος_, _ειρην-ο-ποιός_, _καρδι-ο-γράφημα_

*κορόνα ή κορώνα;
*κορ*ώ*να ΕΤΥΜ. αντιδάνειο, μεσν. < ιταλ. corona «στεφάνη - στέμμα» < λατ. corona «στεφάνη» < αρχ. _κορώνη_ «κουρούνα - κυρτό ή καμπύλο αντικείμενο» [ήδη ομηρικό]. Άρα είναι προτιμότερη η γραφή _κορώνα_, η οποία υπενθυμίζει την ετυμολογική της αρχή, αντί τής συνήθους γραφής _κορόνα_.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=796375710866411&set=a.113162405854415&type=3&theater​


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2020)

Ο skai.gr σε απόλυτη ευθυγράμμιση με την παραπάνω άποψη του καθηγητή. :)


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 31, 2020)

Ήμουνα σίγουρος ότι θα συμβεί αυτό, μόλις έχωσε τη μύτη του ο κ. καθηγητής :curse::curse::curse:


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2020)

Υπάρχει και συνέχεια. Ο καθηγητής κ. Μπαμπινιώτης ανέβασε άλλο ένα σημείωμα για τον ιό:


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2020)

Και ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος έγραψε στον τοίχο του στο Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/nikos.sarantakos/posts/10158271494528984


Κινέζικα και γλωσσολογία

Είδα μια δεύτερη τοποθέτηση του καθηγητή κ. Μπαμπινιώτη για το θέμα της ονομασίας του κορονοϊού/κοροναϊού (την αναδημοσιεύω πιο κάτω), στην οποία ο κ. καθηγητής χλευάζει όσους γράφουν "κοροναϊός" λέγοντάς τους ότι... μιλούν κινέζικα, ενώ επίσης χαρακτηρίζει "ανελλήνιστο" τον τύπο αυτόν.

Τέτοιοι χαρακτηρισμοί, που λίγο απέχουν από το μπούλινγκ, ασφαλώς δεν ταιριάζουν με τη δουλειά του γλωσσολόγου. Πάντως το μπούλινγκ αποδίδει, αφού κάποια κανάλια έσπευσαν να συμμορφωθούν και μάλιστα να εφαρμόσουν την ιδιόρρυθμη ορθογραφία του κ. καθηγητή, δηλ. "κορΩνοϊός".

Ωστόσο, ο κ. καθηγητής δεν λέει όλη την αλήθεια. Για παράδειγμα, ενώ το "ο" είναι *συνήθως* το συνδετικό φωνήεν στα ελληνικά, παραλείπει να αναφέρει πως υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπου ο κανόνας δεν εφαρμόζεται, πχ αγορανομία (όχι αγορονομία!), γενεαλογία (όχι γενεολογία!).

Δεύτερο, αγνοεί ο κ. καθηγητής ότι στα ειδικά λεξικά (Dorland, IAΤΡΟΤΕΚ) ο όρος έχει αποδοθεί "κοροναϊός" από τα τέλη του προηγούμενου αιώνα.

Τρίτον, παραβλέπει ότι υπάρχουν και άλλα ονόματα ιών που έχουν εξελληνιστεί διατηρώντας το -α, πχ αρεναϊός, παποβαϊός, πικορναϊός -άρα το α του τ. κοροναϊός δεν είναι αδικαιολόγητο.

Τέλος, να θυμίσουμε ότι η λέξη "κορόνα" γράφεται με Ο, σύμφωνα με τη σχολική ορθογραφία και με όλα τα ελληνικά λεξικά (πλην λεξικού Μπαμπινιώτη), οπότε η εισήγηση να γράφουμε "κορωνοϊός" μόνο σύγχυση και ανορθογραφία μπορεί να φέρει. Εξάλλου, αν γράψετε "κορωνοϊός" επειδή η κορόνα είναι αντιδάνειο, θα πρέπει επίσης να γράψετε: τζύρος, τσηρώτο, καννόνι κτλ. που και αυτά είναι αντιδάνεια και ο κ Μπαμπινιώτης τα γράφει έτσι.

Το κατ' εμέ, μπορούμε άφοβα να γράφουμε είτε κορονοϊός (αυτό προτιμώ) είτε κοροναϊός. Το θέμα είναι να μη χρειαστεί να το γράφουμε και πολύ!​


----------



## Zazula (Feb 5, 2020)

Μουσικό διάλειμμα


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 6, 2020)

*Κορωναϊός* σε πανεπιστημιακό σύγγραμμα του 1984 (Ειδική Νοσολογία, Κ. Δ. Γαρδίκας):


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2020)

Following WHO best practices for naming of new human infectious diseases, which were developed in consultation and collaboration with the World Organisation for Animal Health (OIE) and the Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations (FAO), WHO has named the disease *COVID-19*, short for “coronavirus disease 2019.”
www.who.int › docs › situation-reports › 20200211-sitrep-22-ncov

Μήπως όμως πήραν αυτή την απόφαση για να μας διευκολύνουν;  Διότι βλέπω ότι αφαίρεσαν το κομμάτι για το οποίο διαφωνούμε εδώ, τη "RONA" — -ρονα-, -ρονο-, ρωνα- ή -ρωνο; Και πώς θα κάναμε τη δική μας συντομογραφία; *Κοϊονόσος-19*;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2020)

κορονοϊός COVID-19 ;)


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2020)

Σε ψηφοφορία που έγινε στο Ελληνικό Δίκτυο Ορολογίας, ψήφισαν 59 μέλη και νικητής βγήκε ο *κοροναϊός*.

κοροναϊός: 27 ψήφοι
κορονοϊός: 21 ψήφοι
κορωνοϊός: 8 ψήφοι
κορωναϊός: 3 ψήφοι



Μου άρεσε η ανάλυση του Κώστα Βαλεοντή, όπως κατατέθηκε εκεί:

*κορονοϊός/κοροναϊός*: γνήσιο και καταχρηστικό σύνθετο
*γνήσιο σύνθετο* = *θέμα πρώτου συνθετικού + συνδετικό φωνήεν <ο> + δεύτερο συνθετικό*
*καταχρηστικό σύνθετο* = *ολόκληρη λέξη πρώτο συνθετικό + δεύτερο συνθετικό*

*κορόν-α + ιός* > κορον- + ο + ιός > *κορονοϊός* (γνήσιο σύνθετο)
*κορόνα + ιός *> κορονα + (χωρίς <ο>) + ιός > *κοροναϊός* (καταχρηστικό σύνθετο)

*Γραμματικώς, και τα δύο είναι επιτρεπτά!* 

*Γραμματική Τριανταφυλλίδη:*







Δυο βασικές αρχές της Ορολογίας:

1) Κανονικά, οι όροι _*δημιουργούνται*_ / _*καθιερώνονται*_ και _*χρησιμοποιούνται*_ από τα μέλη της κοινότητας των *ειδικών* του θεματικού πεδίου. Και σε περίπτωση που θα δημιουργηθούν από άλλους (π.χ. ΜΜΕ, συγγραφείς, μεταφραστές κ.ά), μόνο αν _*υιοθετηθούν*_ από τους *ειδικούς* αποτελούν *αποδεκτούς όρους* του πεδίου.

2) *Δεν αλλάζουμε* έναν καθιερωμένο όρο *αν δεν υπάρχει σοβαρός λόγος* που το επιβάλλει.

Προσωπικά, 

Αν σήμερα δημιουργούνταν ο όρος θα προτιμούσα το _*κορονοϊός.*_ 
Ο _*κορωναϊός/κοροναϊός*_ όμως έχει καθιερωθεί από τα μέσα του προηγούμενου αιώνα.

Όπως έχω γράψει και στο Φέισμπουκ (Γλωσσικό Παρατηρητήριο), η δική μου πρόταση είναι: 
«Να αποφασίσουν οι γιατροί μεταξύ του _*«κοροναΐὀς»*_ και του _*«κορονοΐὀς».*_ Προσωπικά, θα προτιμούσα τον δεύτερο, αλλά δεν βρίσκω σοβαρό λόγο να αλλάξουν έναν καθιερωμένο όρο αν επιθυμούν οι ίδιοι να τον κρατήσουν.

Αυτό επιβάλλει η *αρχή της καθιερωμένης χρήσης*, στην Ορολογία, διατυπωμένη:

*διεθνώς στο*
*ISO 704:2009:*
*«…Established and widely used designations, even if they are poorly formed or poorly motivated, should not be changed unless there are compelling reasons.»*

*και ελληνικά στο*
*ΕΛΟΤ 402:2010:*
*«…Πρέπει να γίνεται σεβαστή η καθιερωμένη χρήση. Καθιερωμένες και ευρέως χρησιμοποιούμενες κατασημάνσεις, ακόμα και εάν είναι όχι καλά σχηματισμένες δεν πρέπει να αλλάζονται εκτός εάν υπάρχουν λόγοι που το επιβάλλουν.»*​


----------



## sarant (Feb 16, 2020)

Aξιοπρόσεκτη η ανάλυση του Κ. Βαλεοντή.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2020)

*Vincent van Gogh: Portrait of Dr Gachet (1890)*​


----------



## SBE (Feb 26, 2020)

Είδα σημερα αυτό, άρα νομίζω λύθηκε το θέμα.
Ή μάλλον έτσι νόμιζα μέχρι που πήγα στο σάιτ του ΕΟΔΥ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2020)

Άλλο η γελοιογραφία και άλλο η πραγματικότητα!


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 26, 2020)

Βασικός σύμβουλος της κυβέρνησης για τον κοροναϊό είναι ο καθηγητής Σωτήρης Τσιόδρας, που είναι επιστημονικός σύμβουλος του ΕΟΔΥ και χρησιμοποιεί τον τύπο «κοροναϊός» - έτσι, η Καθημερινή καταλήγει να δημοσιεύει συνέντευξη με τον καθηγητή όπου ο τίτλος γράφει «κορωνοϊός» ενώ ο συνεντευξιαζόμενος λέει «κοροναϊός» :-(


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2020)

Από ιδιωτική χτεσινή συζήτηση:

ΕΓΩ: Μου αρέσει που η Κοσιώνη παίρνει συνέντευξη από τον γιατρό Μεντή και, πάνω από την ταινία με τον ΚΟΡΩΝΟΪΟ, ο γιατρός, ξανά και ξανά, λέει «κοροναϊός».

ΦΙΛΟΣ: Έτσι το λέει, με όμικρο; Καταλαβαίνεις τη βραχύτητα; :)

ΕΓΩ: Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αυτός έλεγε «κορωναϊός», αλλά εγώ άκουγα «κοροναϊός».


----------



## anepipsogos (Feb 27, 2020)

nickel said:


> Άλλο η γελοιογραφία και άλλο η πραγματικότητα!



Η οιονεί τραγική κατάσταση που επικρατεί στον ηλεκτρονικό κυρίως Τύπο, από πλευράς λαθών, οφείλεται μάλλον στο ότι οι διορθωτές αποτελούν πλέον είδος υπό εξαφάνιση (ελέω κρίσης)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 27, 2020)

Το γεγονός ότι αλλάζει διαρκώς όνομα το πιο επικίνδυνο γνώρισμα του φονικού ιού, προειδοποιούν οι επιστήμονες


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 27, 2020)

nickel said:


> Άλλο η γελοιογραφία και άλλο η πραγματικότητα!


Το είπα, δεν το είπα; Ο κύριος καθηγητής προκάλεσε ένα άνευ προηγουμένου κομφούζιο, επειδή δεν μπορούσε να μην επέμβει να διορθώσει.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 28, 2020)

Εντωμεταξύ δεν είμαστε μόνοι μας, προβλήματα με το όνομα του ιού υπάρχουν διεθνώς: Ο ιός δεν λέγεται πια 2019-nCoV αλλά *SARS-CoV-2*, και η ασθένεια που προκαλεί λέγεται *COVID-19* (COronaVIrus Disease 2019). Όμως η WHO, για να αποφύγει τη σύγχυση με τον πρώτο ιό SARS, τον αποκαλεί «the COVID-19 virus», εννοώντας προφανώς «ο ιός που προκαλεί την COVID-19». Έλα όμως που αυτό προκαλεί σύγχυση (άσε που είναι και πιο πιασάρικο), με αποτέλεσμα όλοι να θεωρούν ότι COVID-19 είναι το όνομα του ιού :-( Όπως γράφει και το BBC, "Are you confused yet?"

Naming the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) and the virus that causes it


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2020)

Η επικαιρότητα μπορεί να δώσει και άλλες γραφές:






https://www.protagon.gr/apopseis/07-03-2020-44342011738







Για μια περίπτωση σαν την παραπάνω ή και αυτήν εδώ:
https://www.paraskhnio.gr/είμαι-παρών-για-την-ελλάδα/

θα πρότεινα να δούμε και τις περιπτώσεις *κορονο-υιός* ή *κορωνο-υιός*.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 8, 2020)

Η μάνα μου, ετών σχεδόν 90, μου λέει σήμερα το πρωί αστειευόμενη:

Ξέρω γιατί τον λένε έτσι! Στη Μάνη, "κορώνι" λέμε τον γιο. "Κορώνι-υιός".

Κατόπιν ανάκρισης αποκαλύφθηκε ότι κορώνι δεν είναι συνώνυμο της λέξης γιος, είναι κάτι σαν "καμάρι μου" αλλά μόνο για άρρενες.


----------



## cougr (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## dharvatis (Mar 10, 2020)

Δυστυχώς υπέκυψε κι ο ΕΟΔΥ στον μπαμπινιωτισμό. Εξακολουθούν να τα έχουν λίγο μπλεγμένα, βέβαια:


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2020)

...
Μακριαπομασβιρούς : ελληνορωμαϊκή αποτροπαϊ*ι*κή ευχή
(αποτροπαϊκή και γαλλοτονισμένη)




σκίτσο: Astérix et la Transitalique


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2020)

*Μπουρδουκλολατινικές ονομασίες, χασμωδίες και όμορφες τρισύλλαβες λέξεις*

Ο Παγκόσμιος Οργανισμός Υγείας έδωσε την επίσημη ονομασία *COVID-19* στη νόσο και *SARS-CoV-2* στον ιό. Γραφειοκρατικά πράγματα. Εμείς εδώ εξακολουθούμε να γράφουμε τον ιό με τέσσερις διαφορετικούς τρόπους. Θυμήθηκα πάντως ότι ο καθηγητής Μπαμπινιώτης είχε γράψει ότι ο ιός θα ήταν σωστό να ονομάζεται *κορωνιός*, επειδή το β΄ συνθετικό αρχίζει από φωνήεν, αλλά πρότεινε τελικά τον *κορωνοϊό* για να μη γίνεται συνίζηση στον _κορωνιό_ και μπερδευτεί η λέξη με κάποιον που κατάγεται από την Κορώνη.

Όμως, θα ζήσουμε για πολύ με τη λέξη (όσοι επιζήσουμε), οπότε η αλήθεια είναι ότι χρειαζόμαστε κάτι πιο σύντομο, με συνίζηση και χωρίς τη χασμωδία των τριών φωνηέντων στη σειρά. Ένα τρισύλλαβο, έτσι που, δίπλα σε έργα όπως «Στον καιρό της πανώλης» ή «Ο έρωτας στα χρόνια της χολέρας», να μπορούμε να γράψουμε το νέο έπος, «Αγάπες και μίση στον καιρό του κορονιού». Τρισύλλαβο, με συνίζηση και με _-ο-_ για να μην μπερδεύεται με τους Κορωναίους.


----------



## Earion (Mar 12, 2020)

Εμένα θα μου άρεσε να λέμε την αρρώστια "Γρίπη των νυχτερίδων".


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2020)

nickel said:


> *...* να μπορούμε να γράψουμε το νέο έπος, «Αγάπες και μίση στον καιρό του κορονιού».
> ...για να μην μπερδεύεται με τους Κορωναίους.



Μόνο που μπερδεύεται με τον Κορωνιό:


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2020)

Αντιλαμβάνομαι το πρόβλημα αλλά θα πρέπει να αρκέσει η ορθογραφική διαφοροποίηση. Πώς αλλιώς θα εμπλουτιστεί το λαϊκό λεξιλόγιο με λέξεις όπως _κορονιάζω_, _κορόνιασμα_, _κορονιασμένος_;


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 13, 2020)

Ο ΕΟΦ είναι μαζί μας: 
Δελτίο Τύπου σχετικά με διαφήμιση σκευασμάτων για την προστασία από τον *κοροναϊό*


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2020)

Δύσκολα αντέχεται τόση μονοθεματική κάλυψη — εκτός βέβαια αν χρησιμοποιείται σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις (72! μέτρησα σε ολόκληρο το πρωτοσέλιδο) η ίδια ορθογραφία και, μάλιστα, η ορθογραφία που μας αρέσει. Πρωτοσέλιδο του in.gr (10:50 της 14/3/2020)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 21, 2020)

Να σας πω την αλήθεια, χρησιμοποιώ σταθερά την εκδοχή «κοροναϊός» τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες, δεχόμενος ότι είναι ορθότερη... Και αντί να μου έρχεται πιο εύκολη με τον καιρό, την αντιπαθώ όλο και περισσότερο. Όπως και να το κάνουμε, το συνδετικό όμικρον ακούγεται πιο φυσικό.

Επιπλέον, νομίζω ότι τείνει να κυριαρχήσει στις συζητήσεις και στα μέσα ενημέρωσης, σε βαθμό που δείχνει ότι μάλλον θα καθιερωθεί έτσι στη γλώσσα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2020)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Όπως και να το κάνουμε, το συνδετικό όμικρον ακούγεται πιο φυσικό.
> 
> Επιπλέον, νομίζω ότι τείνει να κυριαρχήσει στις συζητήσεις και στα μέσα ενημέρωσης, σε βαθμό που δείχνει ότι μάλλον θα καθιερωθεί έτσι στη γλώσσα.



Δεν θα διαφωνήσω. Από την άλλη, να ξεπεράσουμε την κρίση κι ας μείνουν 45 ορθογραφίες.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 24, 2020)

Ας προετοιμαστούμε και για το *hantavirus *= *χανταϊός*, που δείχνει υποψήφιος ν' αρχίσει ν' ακούγεται κι αυτός: https://www.devdiscourse.com/articl...bus-in-china-other-passengers-tested---report


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 25, 2020)

Για ηρεμήστε λίγο... Η Πρωταπριλιά θέλει μια βδομάδα ακόμα. :blink:


----------



## pontios (Apr 1, 2020)

Coronavirus Rhapsody


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2020)

Εδώ η θέσης της κας Άννας Αναστασιάδη-Συμεωνίδη: View attachment Κορονοϊός.pdf

Θεσσαλονίκη, 5 Απριλίου 2020​
Αγαπητά μέλη, αγαπητοί συνδρομητές 
του Συλλόγου Αποφοίτων της Φιλοσοφικής Σχολής ΑΠΘ «Φιλόλογος»

Ελπίζουμε και ευχόμαστε να είστε καλά στην υγεία σας, εσείς και οι δικοί σας.

Σκεφτήκαμε ότι, μια και δεν είναι πλέον δυνατό να βρισκόμαστε τις Δευτέρες στα Φιλολογικά βραδινά, τα Σάββατα στις ξεναγήσεις ή τις Κυριακές στις εκδρομές, μπορούμε να επικοινωνούμε με σας μία ή δύο φορές το μήνα χάρη στην τεχνολογία αποστέλλοντάς σας μηνύματα που θα μπορούσαν να σας φανούν ωφέλιμα.

Το σημερινό μας μήνυμα αφορά την ονομασία του ιού εξ αιτίας του οποίου υποφέρει ο Πλανήτης μας. Ακούμε να τον αποκαλούν _κορον*α*ϊό_ αλλά και _κορον*ο*ϊό_ και βλέπουμε να γράφεται _κορωνοϊός_ και _κορονοϊός_. Πρόκειται ασφαλώς για νεολογισμό του γενικού λεξιλογίου, όχι όμως και της ιατρικής ορολογίας, αφού οι ειδικοί μας ενημερώνουν ότι οι ιοί αυτοί, που είναι αριθμητικά πολλοί, είναι γνωστοί εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια. Η αλλαγή στην εξωγλωσσική πραγματικότητα πολύ συχνά οδηγεί σε διάφορα είδη νεολογισμών καθώς και στην αλλαγή της συχνότητας χρήσης διάφορων λέξεων. Στην περίπτωσή μας η λ. _κορονο-ομόλογο_ είναι ένας νεολογισμός με τη μορφή μονολεκτικού συνθέτου, ενδεχομένως ο όρος _κοινωνική αποστασιοποίηση_ να είναι ένας νεολογισμός, τουλάχιστον για το γενικό λεξιλόγιο, με τη μορφή πολυλεκτικού συνθέτου. Νεολογισμός επίσης για το γενικό λεξιλόγιο (αλλά όχι για την ιατρική ορολογία) είναι οι λ. _κολχικίνη_ και _χλωροκίνη_, σημασιολογικός νεολογισμός είναι το ρήμα _ξεσαλώνω _‘βγαίνω από το σαλόνι, σε καθεστώς εγκλεισμού στο σπίτι’ (να σημειώσουμε την ειρωνική χρήση), ενώ αυξάνει η συχνότητα χρήσης της λ. _λοιμωξιολόγος_. 

Ο όρος _κορονοϊός_ είναι σύνθετο ουσιαστικό της νέας ελληνικής με α΄ συνθετικό το ουσιαστικό _κορόνα_ και β΄ συνθετικό το ουσιαστικό _ιός_. Ετυμολογικά προέρχεται από τον αγγλικό όρο coronavirus, του οποίου αποτελεί αντίγραφο, δηλ. το α΄ συνθετικό corona αναγνωρίστηκε ως αντίστοιχο του νεοελληνικού _κορόνα_ και το β΄ συνθετικό virus μεταφράστηκε με το ελληνικό _ιός_. Πρόκειται δηλ. για ένα υβριδικό μεταφραστικό δάνειο. 

Από σημασιολογική άποψη παρατηρούμε το σχήμα μεταφοράς εν δράσει, αφού οι ιοί αυτοί ονομάζονται έτσι με βάση τις περιγραφικές τους ιδιότητες, επειδή κατά την οπτική αντίληψή τους στο μικροσκόπιο το σχήμα τους μοιάζει με κορόνα. Αν και υπάρχει διάχυτη η ιδέα ότι το σχήμα της μεταφοράς χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως στη λογοτεχνία, είναι βέβαιο ότι η επιστημονική ορολογία όχι μόνο στην ελληνική αλλά και διεθνώς κάνει ευρύτατη χρήση του σχήματος της μεταφοράς στην κατονομασία των εννοιών, π.χ. _στεφανιαία αρτηρία_ (Καρδιολογία), _έλικας_ (Βιολογία), _ηχητικό κύμα, ζώνη συχνοτήτων, κοιλία _(Ακουστική), _κατώφλι – οροφή_ (Ακουστική, Οικονομία), _ημισφαίριο_ (Ανατομία), _κεφαλή _(Ακουστική, Γλωσσολογία), _αυχένας _(Γεωλογία), _οθόνη_ _υψηλής_[SUP][SUP][1][/SUP][/SUP]_ ευκρίνειας_ (Τεχνολογία) κτλ.

Επίσης από μορφολογική άποψη, που αφορά τον τρόπο κατασκευής της λέξης, σε αντίθεση με το β΄ συνθετικό _ιός_, που μετέχει ολόκληρο, το α΄ συνθετικό _κορόνα_ δεν μετέχει ολόκληρο αλλά μόνο με το θέμα του, σύμφωνα με τον γενικό κανόνα κατασκευής παράγωγων και σύνθετων λέξεων στην ελληνική, π.χ. _κορόν(α)_ στο _κορον-ο-ϊός, βελόν(α)_ στο _βελον-ο-θεραπεία, βελον-ο-θήκη_. Ανάμεσα στο α΄ και στο β΄ συνθετικό παρεμβάλλεται το συνθετικό φωνήεν -_ο_-, που αποτελεί το κατεξοχήν συνθετικό φωνήεν για τη νέα ελληνική, και το οποίο ετυμολογικά προέρχεται από την κατάληξη _-ος_ των δευτερόκλιτων ουσιαστικών και επιθέτων της αρχαίας ελληνικής. Ακόμη ο τύπος _κορον*α*ϊός_ επηρεάζεται αρνητικά στον σχηματισμό του από τον αγγλικό όρο coron*a*virus αντιγράφοντας τυφλά τον τρόπο κατασκευής συνθέτων άλλων γλωσσών. 

Τέλος, από ορθογραφική άποψη η λ. _κορόνα_ γράφεται με _ο_ σύμφωνα με το επίσημο ορθογραφικό σύστημα, που προτάθηκε από τον Μανόλη Τριανταφυλλίδη το 1941 και καθιερώθηκε από την ελληνική πολιτεία το 1976, κατά το οποίο όλες οι ξένες λέξεις (άμεσα δάνεια)[2] ορθογραφούνται απλά, δηλ. όπου ακούγεται _ο_ [ο] γράφεται με _ο_ και όχι με _ω_. Ο άμεσος δανεισμός στηρίζεται στις πληροφορίες που παρέχει το _Λεξικό της Κοινής Νεοελληνικής_ (Ινστιτούτο Νεοελληνικών Σπουδών): η λ. _κορόνα_ είναι δάνειο της νέας ελληνικής από τη μεσαιωνική ελληνική, για την οποία η λ. _κορόνα_ είναι αντιδάνειο από την ιταλική λ. corona, που προέρχεται από το λατινικό corona ‘στεφάνι, βασιλικό στέμμα’. Όμως το λατινικό corona προέρχεται από την αρχαία ελληνική λ. _κορώνη_ ‘κουρούνα και (μετωνυμικά) στριφτό αντικείμενο σαν το ράμφος της κουρούνας, στολίδι σε ψηλό μέρος’ και για τον λόγο αυτό το μεσαιωνικό _κορόνα_ θεωρείται αντιδάνειο. Ωστόσο, επειδή η λατινική είναι εκείνη που έδωσε στη λέξη για πρώτη φορά τη σημασία ‘βασιλικό στέμμα’, γι’ αυτό θεωρείται ότι το _κορόνα_ είναι ξένη λέξη για την ελληνική.

Για το ΔΣ
Άννα Αναστασιάδη-Συμεωνίδη​ 

[1] Όπου το επίθετο _υψηλός_ στηρίζεται στην εννοιολογική μεταφορά ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΨΗΛΑ.

[2] Με εξαίρεση τα κύρια ονόματα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2020)

Και η τοποθέτηση Χαραλαμπάκη: https://www.hartismag.gr/hartis-16/klimakes/koronoios-kai-hoikos-panikos

Είναι όλη της πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα, ωστόσο μεταφέρω μόνο το στενά συναφές κομμάτι της:

Κορονοϊός & κορωνοϊός & (σπανιότ.) κοροναϊός: κάθε είδος μεταδοτικού ιού της οικογένειας Coronaviridae, με φωτεινό στέμμα στην περιφέρειά του, το γονιδίωμα του οποίου αποτελείται από ένα μονοκλωνικό ριβονουκλεϊκό οξύ (RNA) και προκαλεί κυρίως λοιμώξεις του αναπνευστικού στον άνθρωπο, γρίπη σε πτηνά, γαστρεντερίτιδα σε χοίρους και ηπατίτιδα σε ποντίκια. [< αγγλ. coronavirus, 1968, γαλλ. ~, περ. 1970, ιταλ. ~, 1990].
H πληροφορία «φωτεινό στέμμα» είναι απαραίτητη για να κατανοήσει κάποιος γιατί ονομάστηκε έτσι ο ιός. Μια εναλλακτική δυνατότητα είναι να φύγει από τον ορισμό και να δοθεί στο ετυμολογικό μέρος. Στην ουσία πρόκειται για εξογκώματα περιμετρικά των ιικών σωματιδίων που μοιάζουν με «άλω», φωτεινό κύκλο, όπως μπορεί να δει κανείς σε ηλεκτρονικό μικροσκόπιο. Η άποψη ότι οι ιοί αυτής της κατηγορίας «μοιάζουν με …εστεμμένους» δεν κολακεύει τις βασιλικές οικογένειες. Η ομοιότητα, σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις, με ράμφος πτηνού βρίσκεται πιο κοντά στη σημασία της κορόνας.


----------



## sarant (Apr 10, 2020)

Σε σχέση με τη συντομομορφή Covid-19 και το γένος της, ενώ αρχικά είχε επικρατήσει το αρσενικό (ο ιός - ο Covid), βλέπω σταδιακά να ακούγεται και το θηλυκό "η Covid-19" αφού είναι "η νόσος". 

Σχετικη επιχειρηματολογία εδώ 
https://www.onmed.gr/ygeia-eidhseis...noys-kai-merikes-akomi-xrisimes-dieykriniseis

Γνώμες;


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2020)

Αυτή τη στιγμή το σκεφτόμουν καθώς άκουσα καθηγήτρια να λέει «ο Covid-19». Νομίζω ότι οι περισσότεροι χρησιμοποιούν το άρθρο χαλαρά ή μπορεί να χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο για τη νόσο και να εννοούν τον ιό (πόσοι πια θυμούνται ότι τον ιό τον λένε SARS-CoV-2 επίσημα;). Ένα ρυθμιστικό λεξικό θα γράψει μεθαύριο ότι είναι θηλυκό, η Covid-19. Ένα περιγραφικό θα πρέπει να παραδεχτεί ότι χρησιμοποιείται και στα τρία γένη.


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## dharvatis (Apr 23, 2020)

Πολύ καλή συλλογή! Μπράβο!


----------



## erenta (Apr 23, 2020)

Ωραίο, ευχαριστούμε!


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2020)

*ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΑΠΘ: ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΟΡΩΝΟΪΟ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΤΑ ΛΥΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ*

http://greenagenda.gr/έρευνα-απθ-χωρίς-κορωνοϊό-τα-λύματα-στ/

Ωραιότατα. Ελπίζω να μείνουν και τα λήμματα χωρίς _κορωνοϊό_. Μόνο *κορονοϊό* να έχουν.


----------



## cougr (May 29, 2021)




----------



## cougr (Jul 22, 2021)

Μητσοτάκης – Ιερώνυμος για εμβόλιο: μέτωπο για να πειστούν οι πιστοί​"για να πειστούν οι πιστοί"- Αχ, πόσο μ' αρέσει αυτό! 









Μητσοτάκης – Ιερώνυμος για εμβόλιο: μέτωπο για να πειστούν οι πιστοί


Να παροτρύνουν οι ιερείς από άμβωνος τους ηλικιωμένους πολίτες, να σπεύσουν να εμβολιαστούν έναντι του κορονοϊού, ζήτησε ο Πρωθυπουργός από τον Αρχιεπίσκοπό.




www.ant1news.gr


----------



## SBE (Jul 27, 2021)

Για να πειστούν οι άπιστοι κανονικά, αλλά τέλος πάντων....


----------



## cougr (Oct 7, 2021)

Coronavirus Rhapsody

...Mama, I just killed a man
...walked past him now he's dead


----------



## cougr (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2021)

Ναι, δεν λειτουργεί. Εγώ μπήκα τον χειμώνα στο φαρμακείο μου με μάσκα, σκούφο, μαύρο γυαλί και κασκόλ για να δω πόσο θα τους τρομάξω και με υποδέχτηκαν με ένα «Καλώς τον κυρ-Νίκο»...


----------



## cougr (Dec 10, 2021)

Μα δεν κάνουν όλοι για γκάνγκστερ ή συμμορίτες.


----------

